
How Limits Boost Creativity  - nreece
http://www.wired.com/culture/design/magazine/17-03/dp_intro
======
ggchappell
This makes a good point, but it also misses an important issue: whether any
particular limits will tend to boost the _right kind_ of creativity.

To give one of the more obvious examples, many a dreary company places all
kinds of limits on its employees. So people get creative, finding ways to
circumvent rules without getting caught, or ways to live a not-so-dreary life
in confining circumstances, or ways to get back at the company, or ways to run
a job search under the radar of supervisors.

These are very different from finding creative ways to please customers, or
ways to make the company successful. And, while this does not refute the
principle in this article, it does put a damper on some possible applications.

In any case, upmod for making me think.

